# which watch you like better



## mac*lover (Aug 29, 2008)

ok so i am getting a gift on my birthday and i like both 2 watches but i am still not deiced yet and i would like you help , the one with pink face has diamond but it is a tag huere and the other one is brittling watch  but no diamond on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i still like it a lot , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which one you like better , let me know


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 29, 2008)

I only see the pink watch??


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

i like the pink one the best out of both


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 29, 2008)

They are both showing now...I like the pink better


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree-pink is better


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm going with the pink too.


----------



## RJN (Aug 29, 2008)

You should go with the pink.


----------



## plastikpony (Aug 29, 2008)

def. pink.


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 29, 2008)

i was thinking of the white face one because it is a better watch because it is a brittling but the pink one just cute i mean it is PINK with diamonds it can not get any better than that , i think i will go with this one as you all agree on it too , thanks sooo much girls


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 29, 2008)

I like the white one better, I think it would go with more.... I can't stand to wear a pink watch with a blue shirt or something... but thats just me =) .


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 29, 2008)

If you are girly girl, take the pink one..
but if you're a bit boy-ish like me, white is the one to go for..

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I like the white one better, I think it would go with more.... I can't stand to wear a pink watch with a blue shirt or something... but thats just me =) ._

 
that what i was thinking it will go with every thing i wear , that DEF a plus for this watch , now you mad me think about getting this one again


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_If you are girly girl, take the pink one..
but if you're a bit boy-ish like me, white is the one to go for..

Happy Birthday!!_

 
thanks sooo much you are sooo sweet !!!!and i do like the boyish look and i was thinking to but brown leather instead of the steel  to make it look a bit softer and  i have seen a lot of celebrities are wearing these big watches and all look like a man watch ,i think it  looks sexy


----------



## Janice (Aug 29, 2008)

The Tag for sure!


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd personally go with the one with the white face because I'm totally not into the pink diamonds thing, but if you're girly and you like that kind of stuff, you should totally!

I would choose my watch based on the number of occasions I could wear it to, though, and what outfits I could wear it with. I think the white faced one is a lot more versatile. But like I said, if the pink one's your style, you'd pull it off with no problem.

Oh, and I think manly watches on girls are sexy too!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 29, 2008)

i would go for the white one... goes with more and it just looks better and more sophisticated.  I don't like pink watches.


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_i would go for the white one... goes with more and it just looks better and more sophisticated.  I don't like pink watches._

 
i do like them both and i went yesterday to try both on and i did like on my hand the white one better it will go with every think,  the white one with steel bracelet it just look much elegant than the pink one and much more $$ too brittling is more higher in price than tags watches but it is worth it .


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the Breitling - very classy and I think it would go with everything. 

Both are beautiful.


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love the Breitling - very classy and I think it would go with everything. 

Both are beautiful._

 
i agree


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 29, 2008)

second one
i love the feminity of it


----------



## Brittni (Aug 29, 2008)

2nd one - much more femme!


----------

